
Decentralised, Real-Time, Interoperable Communication with Matrix - bpierre
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/10/dweb-decentralised-real-time-interoperable-communication-with-matrix/
======
agentultra

      > Matrix is an open standard for interoperable, decentralised, real-time communication over the Internet.
    
      > The ActivityPub protocol is a decentralized social networking protocol based upon the [ActivityStreams] 2.0 data format. It provides a client to server API for creating, updating and deleting content, as well as a federated server to server API for delivering notifications and content. 
    

Is this yet another protocol that is supposed to replace all other protocols?
Have we not learned from kxcd?

Or am I comparing Apples to Oranges?

------
symlock
This looks like email, but with shared storage of emails similar to the way
IPFS allows nodes to cache pinned content.

~~~
etiam
And if anyone is aware of Matrix integration in a traditional email client at
this point, I'd be grateful to know of it. Seems like it ought to be an
opportunity to lure non-technical users into using something with better
security potential than email while staying with the letter as a metaphor and
a familiar interface.

~~~
benparsons
There is support in Mozilla Thunderbird - but as a chat mode, rather than
email as you might be expecting. You can enable it by changing the value of
"chat.prpls.prpl-matrix.disable" to false in the advanced config editor.
Still, since it really just enables a chat client, another Matrix client might
be better suited.

